# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  New member Hanwei purchase L6 Hunter

## Steven Gold

Hello,
I am new to the forum. I purchased my first L6 blade...a Hanwei Hunter. The only issue I see with the sword is a very shallow Sori measuring at .44 inch. It's definitely a cutter very sharp with a 12.5 Tsuka which balances the sword nicely any shorter and it would be difficult to wield. I am 5'11 and prefer a 10.5 tsuka but it's a compromise and since these are handmade you can't have it all at least not at this price point.The fittings are very nice. I guess it would be considered a late period edo bc of the blade starts to curve towards the front of the blade. I figured if I cannot go truly nihinto I might as well something unique that varies from the traditional high alloy or powered Swedish steel blade that Hanwei offers. I don't care for the enhanced Hamon on most of their folded and forged models. Purchased at Kult of Athena way below retail or at least from my search online. I am going to have the tsuka rewrapped in black silk as the green cotton Ito is not that attractive. Thinking of a battle wrap .

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x...ps71ff9caf.jpg

I have it's next to a Japanese made iato which has a .75 curvature for reference. At any rate hello everyone 

Steven in Maryland

----------


## Bill Sheehan

Welcome Steven

----------

